# No sex, no touching, no nothing



## IzzyLittle (May 14, 2018)

*.*

.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Well you are going to have to talk about it. I think both of you probably want better, but it's hard to discuss. Maybe look into other medications for him, but if he is looking at porn ED because of medication doesn't make sense. I suspect it's too much porn. Maybe a sex therapist would be an idea. The bottom line is it's not going to get better until you deal with the elephant in the room.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I would have to surmise, @IzzyLittle ~ that if he cannot get, nor maintain an erection, then your H needs to go visit a good urologist or at least schedule a session with his primary care provider!

His condition is not even remotely close to being right!*


----------

